# Bearded dragon substrate



## jonathan76 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi i am new o the forums and recently got a bearded dragon juvenile he is great and loves attention and to be handled, I got him from a guy on another website like an ad. when he delivered him too me he was in a handmade viv with what looked like wood based cat litter and wood chips.

I am wanting to change his viv and wondered is there ever a time that wood based cat litter can be used or tortoise substrate?

I have got the wood chips just need to know what else to put in there and thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

Woodchip is the worst I believe mate. Very very bad for beardies. 
Its recommended, depending on age that you use like paper towels, reptile carpet for youngsters, and I use play-sand and slate slab for my 2 year old.
So if you go for sand, Only use play-sand. Calcium sand etc is bad. It clumps up in-side our dragons. Not nice.


----------



## robert19 (Feb 26, 2012)

best way to go with beardies mainly babys is no loose substrate so they cant swallow it causing impaction

best to use would be lino (not the stuff with the glue on the bottom) also tiles that arnt slippy if they are slippy u can put the tiles upside down for more grip other things you could use are newspaper and like guvnor mentioned papertowels and repti carpet


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

after losing one to impaction (was on play sand) i have chucked the stuff away and gone out and bought lino i will never use a loose substrate again in either my bearded dragons or my leopard gecko's viv's

i got a bit of lino 8 ft long by 46 inches wide for £10.00 which will do all five vivs and a bit over


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I use outdoor slate for mine, cut to size. Looks fantastic and everyone compliments it. Plus no worries about her ingesting any.
: victory:


----------

